
International Women's Day - indifferentalex
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Women%27s_Day
======
indifferentalex
[https://www.gatesnotes.com/2016-Annual-
Letter](https://www.gatesnotes.com/2016-Annual-Letter)

